# CZ 75BD replacement grips



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Just got a new 75BD from Gander Mountain for the unbeliveable price (for them) of 361.00 out the door tax, call everything. Could not pass up the deal. Always wanted a CZ. Anyway I have very small hands and wanted to ask if there are any aftermarket grips I could replace the stock ones with to make it fit my hand a little better.
Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You might find something here you like or you could buy and modify the way you want them. Good luck.
http://www.grips4guns.com/pistol/cz75/cz75.html


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.imageseek.com/hakan/


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> http://www.imageseek.com/hakan/


I was trying my darnest to think of that fellows name. He makes some of the best I have ever seen for 75B. Go with this guy and can't go wrong. Good luck.:smt023


----------

